# Muhhaha I'm A Genius. Let Me Prove It To You



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I can solder.

Checkmate


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Prove it


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

butterknucket said:


> Prove it


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Try arc welding next - see how that goes .. lol


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Wardo said:


> Try arc welding next - see how that goes .. lol


i'm supposed to be able to weld as part of my trade. i'm terrible at it, partly because of my vision. once i strike an arc, i can't see a thing. when i was in trade school, the guy teaching me to weld told me "some people were born to weld. you aren't one of them"

however, i can solder and braze really well


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I learned to weld when I worked at a race track when I was in high skool - the owner needed a load of 45 gallon drums turned into garbage bins by cutting the top off - it was cheaper to use a stick than a torch. So he spent 5 minutes showing me how to use a welder and burn holes in metal and said go to it ... lucky I didn't get a flash ... lol


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

player99 said:


>


That’s pretty gnarly lol


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> That’s pretty gnarly lol


Not me, I'm a fucking genius.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

WOW!! That looks awful. But, help me understand how you burnt (that's the correct usage, look it up) yourself_ that _much. The burn is huge!!! 

When you say "solder". Like, soldering guitar electronics? 

a) you were using a gigantic soldering iron
b) you were using a regular iron, but have the worlds smallest hands
c) you somehow didn't notice it smoldering away
d) you're a masochist. (it doesn't always mean* that*)

In all truths, I hope you are OK, and it does not impact you negatively for too long.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

SWLABR said:


> WOW!! That looks awful. But, help me understand how you burnt (that's the correct usage, look it up) yourself_ that _much. The burn is huge!!!
> 
> When you say "solder". Like, soldering guitar electronics?
> 
> ...


It's a photo from Google, ain't me.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Oh... then I don't get it. 

You said you were a genius, and could prove it. 
@butterknucket said "prove it"
You posted a pic of a severe burn. 

I guess I jumped to the conclusion it was you. 

So how ya gonna prove it??


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

You know it's true.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Was this your soldering teacher?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

player99 said:


>


Good job! Good job sir!


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Wardo said:


> I learned to weld when I worked at a race track when I was in high skool - the owner needed a load of 45 gallon drums turned into garbage bins by cutting the top off - it was cheaper to use a stick than a torch. So he spent 5 minutes showing me how to use a welder and burn holes in metal and said go to it ... lucky I didn't get a flash ... lol


Our secret pasts...

I worked in a steel fabrication plant for a year or so when I was 19-20. I earned three official welding certificates - one was for Flat (on a horizontal surface) welding, I forget what the others were called but pretty sure they were for welding in other positions. However I could not pass (IIRC it was called) Overhead welding to save my life; no way no how. The guys who could do that were gods. Lots of ways to wield a stick welder but some of it is real art.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

laristotle said:


> Was this your soldering teacher?
> View attachment 353785


LOL! They say that women can handle pain better than men.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

People interested in electronics and soldering as a peaceful pastime may be interested to know that it's still possible to buy complete radio kits for listening (and transmitting if licensed) to worldwide radio signals. There are a few very modest kits around with limited frequency coverage and output power. Then there's one of the last (if not the last) full-coverage full-featured radio kits on the market. It creates a really fine radio.









K2 Transceiver Kit


Introduction The K2 is a full-featured HF transceiver with the options you have come to expect from radios costing over twice as much. Two VFOs with multiple memories, split TX/RX operation, RIT/XIT, full break-in CW, memory keyer, narrow IF crystal filtering, excellent RX dynamic range and IF...




elecraft.com





The kit is assembled from "scratch" - nothing is preassembled and the hundreds of parts have to be soldered and/or bolted/screwed together. With dozens of hours of patient assembly (under really excellent instructions) and the optional add-on kits the resulting radio holds its own with some of the best traditional radios on the market. I enjoyed building mine so much about ten years ago that pandemic me is considering building another one. It's good therapy.

Just in case anyone is interested...


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I did two BYOC kits. That was enough to get it out of my system. I'll do the odd cable connector but otherwise I visit a friend who actually enjoys it.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

yup genius thread.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

player99 said:


> Not me, I'm a fucking genius.


You can make that claim, there is no scientifically precise definition of a genius. A genius may be an extraordinary ability to apply creativity and imaginative thinking to almost any situation...don't let anybody tell you your not a genius.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

player99 said:


> Not me, I'm a fucking genius.


Ok genius, start with this.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

boyscout said:


> People interested in electronics and soldering as a peaceful pastime may be interested to know that it's still possible to buy complete radio kits for listening (and transmitting if licensed) to worldwide radio signals. There are a few very modest kits around with limited frequency coverage and output power. Then there's one of the last (if not the last) full-coverage full-featured radio kits on the market. It creates a really fine radio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if they're still around but Heathkit used to make some interesting things.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

cheezyridr said:


> i'm supposed to be able to weld as part of my trade. i'm terrible at it, partly because of my vision.


That ain't no lie.

I soldered professionally, at a very high level (20 GHz radio equipment), for 20 years in my 30s and 40s. I had great eyesight - and now, as I need glasses for many things including basic 'guitar equipment' soldering, I realize how important good eyesight was to the handcraft involved in fine detailed work like high-end soldering. Probably welding too. 

I miss my old eyes. And this is not a reasonable replacement (I've tried).......


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> I'm not sure if they're still around but Heathkit used to make some interesting things.
> View attachment 353818


They did, a lot of them good products and a fair number of them still being used but the company stopped producing radio kits in 1992.

I'm pretty sure that the Elecraft kit I linked earlier is the only "comparable" kit product available now. (It's comparable in that it's a full-radio kit like some Heathkits, but the Elecraft is a modern radio and very much more advanced.)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

My dad taught me to arc weld almost 50 years ago. I wasn't half bad at it. However, in the days before automatic electronic welding masks that darken in response to sudden bright light, the quality of one's welding joint tended to be a function of one's skill in co-ordinating the steadiness of the welding-rod tip and one's deft movement of the welding mask over your face. Some days, a half-century later, I swear I'm still seeing those bright green afterimages from when I was too slow with the mask!

Like High/Deaf I also rely on a magnifier headset to be able to solder circuits, and especially to check over circuit boards to identify any unintended solder bridges. They keep making components smaller and smaller, and the labelling technology keeps getting finer and finer resolution on chips and transistors.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Was this your soldering teacher?
> View attachment 353785


Ah yes, the famous asbestos lady.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

My mom's a genius. Remember those containers you pop a bag of milk into? We plopped the bag of milk in and accidently cut the tip of the bag at the wrong end. The handle side. Three grownups are standing around trying to figure how to extract the bag of milk and flip it around so the hole's on the correct side. My mom comes over and picks up the scissors and snips the edge of the correct side.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

1SweetRide said:


> My mom's a genius. Remember those containers you pop a bag of milk into? We plopped the bag of milk in and accidently cut the tip of the bag at the wrong end. The handle side. Three grownups are standing around trying to figure how to extract the bag of milk and flip it around so the hole's on the correct side. My mom comes over and picks up the scissors and snips the edge of the correct side.


Gordian knot.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

As a genius I of course know what a Gordian knot is, but for those that don't:

*Gordian knot*, *knot* that gave its name to a proverbial term for a problem solvable only by bold action. In 333 bc, Alexander the Great, on his march through Anatolia, reached Gordium, the capital of Phrygia. ... The phrase “cutting the *Gordian knot*” has thus come to denote a bold solution to a complicated problem.

note: I didn't look this up because I didn't know what it was, I looked it up as a public service to everyone else.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> My mom's a genius. Remember those containers you pop a bag of milk into? We plopped the bag of milk in and accidently cut the tip of the bag at the wrong end. The handle side. Three grownups are standing around trying to figure how to extract the bag of milk and flip it around so the hole's on the correct side. My mom comes over and picks up the scissors and snips the edge of the correct side.


My mom would do that without hesitation too. I think mom's learned that particular skill in Home Ec - it was the course called "Fixing Men's Stupid Mistakes" or something like that.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> Ok genius, start with this.
> View attachment 353817


Medieval torture device?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Paul Running said:


> You can make that claim, there is no scientifically precise definition of a genius. A genius may be an extraordinary ability to apply creativity and imaginative thinking to almost any situation...don't let anybody tell you your not a genius.


i think intelligence is relative. 
you wouldn't want hire a bushman to tutor you in quantum physics, but if your plane went down in the australian outback, the best tutor at the most prestigious university won't be very useful to your survival


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Then ther's EQ vs IQ.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Emotional Intelligence, or emotional quotient (*EQ*), is defined as an individual's ability to identify, evaluate, control, *and* express emotions. ... *IQ*, or *intelligence quotient*, is score derived from one of several standardized tests designed to assess an individual's intelligence.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> Ok genius, start with this.


Kero version .... also one for gasoline and another with the "solder pot holder" for tinning electrical wire connections in outlets


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> Kero version .... also one for gasoline and another with the "solder pot holder" for tinning electrical wire connections in outlets


The one I learned on worked on white gas, purple gas and regular gas. Good for doing plumbing, soldering, heating cast up for welding and starting tree stumps on fire.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

boyscout said:


> They did, a lot of them good products and a fair number of them still being used but the company stopped producing radio kits in 1992.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that the Elecraft kit I linked earlier is the only "comparable" kit product available now. (It's comparable in that it's a full-radio kit like some Heathkits, but the Elecraft is a modern radio and very much more advanced.)


Every once in a while I see various Heathkit products......both assembled and in kit form.....at yard sales and swap meets. They command, and get, top dollar. I had one of these for years.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> Medieval torture device?


Not medieval but at times a torture device.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Speaking of medieval torture. Can anyone guess what this is?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Chastity belt.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

cheezyridr said:


> i think intelligence is relative.
> you wouldn't want hire a bushman to tutor you in quantum physics, but if your plane went down in the australian outback, the best tutor at the most prestigious university won't be very useful to your survival


Not true, Lara Croft was pretty well educated. I pick her.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> Speaking of medieval torture. Can anyone guess what this is?
> 
> View attachment 353964


Don't knock up my daughter device.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Yup. Pretty barbaric. Can you imagine showing this to your wife and saying hey honey, I’m going away for a week. Guess what you have to wear.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

1SweetRide said:


> Yup. Pretty barbaric. Can you imagine showing this to your wife and saying hey honey, I’m going away for a week. Guess what you have to wear.


Italian design... might be why the Roman Empire collapsed. An internet search says that your picture is of a...

"Venetian chastity belt on display in the Doge’s palace."

It's appropriately displayed with other instruments of torture.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

boyscout said:


> Italian design... might be why the Roman Empire collapsed. An internet search says that your picture is of a...
> 
> "Venetian chastity belt on display in the Doge’s palace."
> 
> It's appropriately displayed with other instruments of torture.


Yup, that's exactly where I snapped the pic.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

I dunno why we don’t have more females on the forum


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Another thing to learn is silver soldering. 




Might not be much use in working on guitars but for gunsmithing, working on older cars and bike etc. it comes in handy. As a side note, if you can get an old blowtorch going you should be able to operate one of these.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

1SweetRide said:


> Speaking of medieval torture. Can anyone guess what this is?
> 
> View attachment 353964


Small penis for the win.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

well, it looks like someone whined to the mods and had my post deleted. 
a small victory for karens everywhere. be proud, whoever you are, that you saved the world today from coarse language.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

cheezyridr said:


> well, it looks like someone whined to the mods and had my post deleted.
> a small victory for karens everywhere. be proud, whoever you are, that you saved the world today from coarse language.


That really sucks the big one.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> well, it looks like someone whined to the mods and had my post deleted.
> a small victory for karens everywhere. be proud, whoever you are, that you saved the world today from coarse language.


Not the only thing that seems to be missing.


----------

